
Trent Reznor: “You’re seeing the fall of America in real time” - ciconia
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2018/jun/21/trent-reznor-nine-inch-nails-youre-seeing-the-fall-of-america
======
badrabbit
It's like being sick and someone comes to your sick bed and says "you're so
sick,did you know that? Here's my opinion on it..."

Why do people keep writing about the fall of america without addressing what
can practically be done about it? Are they telling us to panick as if that'll
help?

This seems like a controversial thing,hope I didn't offend anyone(let me know
if I did so I can refrain in the future)

~~~
rwallace
Sure. There are a few things that could be done, most of which have been done
in some form in other countries:

\- Make it illegal to bribe politicians.

\- Make it illegal for cities to restrict construction of new housing.

\- Make it illegal to profit on speculation on housing.

\- Make it illegal for employers to discriminate against people without a
college degree.

\- Extend Medicare to the whole population. Failing that, or as an interim,
extend Medicare to under-18s, and repeal the tax distortion for employers
providing health insurance.

\- Repeal drug prohibition.

~~~
firic
Let's go over your points one by one:

\- Make it illegal to bribe politicians.

It already is. If you want to bring about change you should be more exact with
your complaint, otherwise people won't take you seriously.

\- Make it illegal for cities to restrict construction of new housing.

If that was the case then someone could buy a forest and cut it all down. Some
people like that there is a forest nearby. I don't see anything wrong with
restrictions against destroying a forest even if it is for a house.

\- Make it illegal to profit on speculation on housing.

Let's take Flint Michigan as an example. Right now many people are trying to
sell their house and move away. Some people are buying a house because they
think that eventually Flint will fix everything up and become a normal city.
In that case the house would be worth more money. If speculation was illegal
then no one would buy the houses from the people who want to leave Flint.

\- Make it illegal for employers to discriminate against people without a
college degree.

Imagine if Google had a policy that they would interview anyone with an A in a
relevant degree. If that became illegal there would be no way that they could
interview everyone that was interested in working there. They would have to
find another way to discriminate that may be worse.

\- Extend Medicare to the whole population. Failing that, or as an interim,
extend Medicare to under-18s, and repeal the tax distortion for employers
providing health insurance.

Currently Medicare will become insolvent in 2026. How can we include more
people if it cannot take care of the current about of people?

\- Repeal drug prohibition.

Seeing as China was defeated by England due to the opioid war, I can
understand way people would be against that.

~~~
rwallace
_shrug_ Or come up with reasons for not implementing any fix, and wait for
your country to destroy itself, if that's what you prefer. Not my country, and
I don't get to make the policy decisions. I can make suggestions, but it's up
to other people whether they choose to follow them.

~~~
firic
I don't understand your response. Just because I don't agree with the fixes
that you suggested doesn't mean that I don't think that any fix should be
implemented.

------
soared
I didn't know who Trent Reznor was before reading. Turns out this is just a
clickbait title for an article about the band Nine Inch Nails - not worth
reading.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Why do you say it’s clickbait? That quote seems pretty typical TR.

I’m glad it was posted. I didn’t know they were starting a new tour.

FWIW, NIN really pushes the technology envelope in their live shows, sound
recordings and marketing ideas. That seems pretty compatible with HN audience.

~~~
cylinder
It's really nothing to do with the crux of the interview. The editor used that
quote as the headline because declineporn is so hot right now. That's the
definition of clickbait.

------
ashleyn
It bears mentioning that he's said similar things during the Bush
administration.

~~~
matt_the_bass
It’s no surprise. This has been a theme for him through out his career. The
typical angst of the goth/industrial scene he’s been part of since the
beginning of the band.

I believe that during bush years he released Year Zero with its alternate
reality game [0]. That albums entire message was about the fall of america and
western society in general. The game was really eerie but a fantastic way to
promote the upcoming album.

[0]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_Zero_(game)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_Zero_\(game\))

------
nickthemagicman
Big fan of Trent. Hes one of the few artists with actual messages to his art
beyond the Taylor Swift's and Kanye's who are more worried about keeping their
brand strong than making meaningful art.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Though totally different styles, I often group him with the likes of Henry
Rollins. Both come from anti establishment, both explore multiple mediums with
music at the core, both have personal interest trying to work with and
influence mainstream media. Both have become “less shocking” as they have
gotten older.

